# what size canisters



## appliedtop (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm nearly done with my tumbler now I am working on the canisters. What is the best size canister for a Hostetter's size bottle. They fit in a 4-inch but there's only about a 1/2-inch space between the corners and the tube. Is this enough space? Also where can I get the basics on the amount of copper, cutter, polisher etc. to use. I also notice that if clear pvc isn't used for the canister that white pvc is normally used. Any reason no one uses black abs. It's cheaper and just as strong?  My local hardware store has pre-cut abs pieces in 2' lengths cheap.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 12, 2007)

1/2 " on the sides is just about right. Any less and the copper gets stuck and doesn't turn over the bottle. For a 1/2 pint bottle I use 3/4 teaspoon on the inside and 1 1/2 teaspoon on the outside.For a pint bottle, I use 1 teaspoon on the inside and 2 teaspoons on the outside. For a quart I use 2 teaspoons on the inside and 3 on the outside. The advantage of a clear canister is being able to see when you are inserting the stopple into the neck of the bottle. As far as black or white pvc, I can see no difference. They will both be harder than clear to make sure you have a proper seal in the neck of the bottle.  Kelley 

 PS. As for copper amount, I fill the inside up to where the copper is half way up in the neck area when the bottle is turned on its side. (Usually a little over half way full) On the outside, it is filled to just slightly less than half full. I add water on both inside and outside to about 3/4" to 1" above the copper. This is a good place to start but you can always change any of the variables to what you like the best.


----------



## appliedtop (Jan 12, 2007)

That helps alot.  Question. There is a local rock tumbling supply store close by.  Is the tumbling cutter and polisher the same stuff used for bottles?  Also how about info on what type of cutter and polisher to use for the different sick bottles. Examples would be etched bottles. Overall hazy bottles but no etching. mildly hazy bottles etc.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not believe the rock tumbling media will be what you want. There are cutting compounds and polishing compounds out there. You need to contact Wayne Lowery. He is the Jar Doctor. He is a great source for all your polishing and cutting needs. He also is a super nice guy that will help you anyway he can. JarDoctor@aol.com is his email but you can google his site and find out loads of info.  Hope this helps, Kelley


----------

